# can this be cut in vinyl?



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

Greetings, TSF family,

THE QUESTION: I am wondering, are there rules of what is considered acceptable fonts for vinyl t shirt cutting and weeding? 

For example, is it ok to cut and weed "thin" fonts with serifs? 

I have attached an example. Would YOU cut this for a vinyl t shirt or would you use something more blocky instead for weeding ease purposes?


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

THE REASON WHY I AM ASKING: 

I ask because maybe it's bad vinyl that I have, but I found it kind of difficult to weed the FASHION FILMS from Stahls that I bought. 

This is my first and only vinyl that I've used thus far. I'm trying to determine if I chose a bad font to use, or if this just isn't a good brand of vinyl. Your thoughts, TSF family?


----------



## iamtheniko (Apr 23, 2014)

The example shouldn't be a problem if the vinyl and cutter are decent. I've cut and weeded much more detailed and smaller designs with no problem. The only problem I've had was when the design/text is like 5 mm high. Then I had some problems with the really small details falling away from the sticky backing. 
But in this scale, that kind of text shouldn't be a problem to cut and weed.


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for offering your experience on the subject. I appreciate it. 

By the way, am I supposed to always UNITE the artwork before I go to cut it? I did a difference piece and noticed that I had some small lines that were cut into my artwork. I realized afterwards that they were to intersecting shapes that overlapped. To the naked eye they were one piece, but apparently they were not.


----------



## Doug78 (May 8, 2014)

iamtheniko said:


> The example shouldn't be a problem if the vinyl and cutter are decent. I've cut and weeded much more detailed and smaller designs with no problem. The only problem I've had was when the design/text is like 5 mm high. Then I had some problems with the really small details falling away from the sticky backing.
> But in this scale, that kind of text shouldn't be a problem to cut and weed.


Agree with the above. 

I'm not familiar with the vinyl your using. You may try Siser Easyweed. That's what I always use and I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## Laxbum4 (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes make sure you unite any over lapping shapes. The cutter will cut out the shapes as individuals if not done. I some times forget to do this if cutting a script font.


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

Doug78 said:


> Agree with the above.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the vinyl your using. You may try Siser Easyweed. That's what I always use and I've never had a problem with it.


Thanks. Siser Weed? Who has the best pricing on that brand that you've found?


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, Dan. So ANY font should be doable? WOW I am shocked. I thought the thin stuff would be troublesome holding up but okay, everyone. 

Thanks a lot for your professional input.


----------



## iamtheniko (Apr 23, 2014)

These kind of fonts you may not be able to do with vinyl: Fancy > Destroy fonts | dafont.com

But "normal" ones should be fine even if they're thin.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Also consider the Thermoflex product by Specialty Materials.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Shouldn't have any problems with that mockup with Fashion Film. 

I always suggest having a weed box per line of text to assist in weeding, in the case of really small lettering, I will do it per word, but the mockup shouldn't have any real problem weeding with text that large. You should be left with score marks on the tape for any area weeded, if not, you are probably not cutting deep enough (either not enough pressure, or your blade is not exposed enough). If you are having incomplete cuts, then it is most likely an offset issue.


----------



## Doug78 (May 8, 2014)

Tourino said:


> Thanks. Siser Weed? Who has the best pricing on that brand that you've found?


You'll have to do some research there. It depends on where you are and if someone is close enough to you that you can pick it up or if you'll have to have it shipped. Just google is and you'll find a lot of places have it.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

www.heattransferwarehouse.com Free shipping at 150.00....


----------



## Big City (Feb 23, 2012)

royster13 said:


> www.heattransferwarehouse.com Free shipping at 150.00....


This is who we use and the font will not be a problem with good vinyl It is kinda our store thing is putting custom sayings on a t shirt while the people sit there and wait so we have done a lot of different fonts.It gets fairly easy after a while!! like laxbum4 said make sure to unite/weld the words so they don't cut over each other. 
By the way we use thermoflex just our preference might be better ones out there but we have good luck with it staying on and taking the washing abuse for years.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Easyweed is my goto choice for highly detailed work.


----------



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

BrianHahn said:


> Also consider the Thermoflex product by Specialty Materials.


I've been using the Thermoflex plus and cutting both thin and thick fonts and designs. I have cut lettering as small as 1/4" tall. I agree any font should work and the serif's or lack of them shouldn't pose a problem. I'd simply make sure you have a new-ish blade when cutting to ensure a good cut.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I use Stahl's fashion film on any detail work. But what you posted is fine with premium plus. In fact, that's one of the easiest to do type of fonts. Nice and big. Premium plus is hit and miss as far as carrier stickiness. You should be able to do it fine in white or black though. It really just depends on your cutter blade and how dialed in you are to that material though. It's not very forgiving since the carrier isn't very sticky. Fashion film is very forgiving. Fashion film is also hot peel and premium plus is stated as hot peel, but it's much better cold peeling. I've found a LOT of colors will come up with a hot peel.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Tourino said:


> THE REASON WHY I AM ASKING:
> 
> I ask because maybe it's bad vinyl that I have, but I found it kind of difficult to weed the FASHION FILMS from Stahls that I bought.
> 
> This is my first and only vinyl that I've used thus far. I'm trying to determine if I chose a bad font to use, or if this just isn't a good brand of vinyl. Your thoughts, TSF family?


Hello,

Fashion Film typically has a really good tack to it and also allows for a moderate to high level of detail. What you have pictured should be no problem at all for Fashion Film.

What type of cutter are you using? I can help troubleshoot settings if needed.

Please let me know.


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

And have you all had a problem with the vinyl "cracking" after you wash the t shirt a few times?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Tourino said:


> And have you all had a problem with the vinyl "cracking" after you wash the t shirt a few times?


I have not had much in the way of problems with either Siser Easy Weed or Spectra Eco Film.....However, if you use too much heat or time, I think that "over cures" the vinyl and can cause premature failure......Vinyl is a petroleum product and by overdoing it you effectively dry it out....


----------



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

Just to give you an idea, this is the Thermoflex Plus. Design was cut from two colors and no issues. some of the detail is small.


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

battman2036 said:


> Just to give you an idea, this is the Thermoflex Plus. Design was cut from two colors and no issues. some of the detail is small.



How do you make graphics like that. That is awesome. Is that a clipart?


----------



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

It's a design I put together. I use a program called FlexiSign Pro to design in. You should be able to find tons of free vectors to cut all over the net. There's also a site called Brands of the World that has most logos and companies.


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

Gratzi muchoz! You rock, bro!


----------



## turkeycreek (May 19, 2008)

I try to stay away from anything under .25". You can do smaller, but it's sometimes tedious. Weeding is time, time is $$. When weeding small details, the "stickiness" of the vinyl backing plays a huge part. Some vinyls that are good for large designs will cause you untold grief for small lettering. Generally, Hotmark works well for small lettering. Get your rep on the phone, tell them what you are trying to cut--they will make the best recommendations. HTH


----------



## Bulgarov (Jul 6, 2013)

I use Siser Strech or Siser Electric for every kind of small font cutting without any problem. Invest in a good quality cutter and sharp knifes.

By the way ... nice font ... which is?


----------



## PanicRev (Nov 19, 2013)

I use easyweed, love it, I get mine at expressionsvinyl.com free shipping over 75.00 and got earn reward points, I just got a 100 bucks in free vinyl this month


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

Do not know what software you are using but if you go into a "wireframe" view you will see all your cut lines and can delete any overlapping ones.




Tourino said:


> Thanks for offering your experience on the subject. I appreciate it.
> 
> By the way, am I supposed to always UNITE the artwork before I go to cut it? I did a difference piece and noticed that I had some small lines that were cut into my artwork. I realized afterwards that they were to intersecting shapes that overlapped. To the naked eye they were one piece, but apparently they were not.


----------



## Jodiwill1 (Jan 11, 2013)

I use fashion film all the time, it's great. I've cut out really small and haven't had a problem. See attached picture. Just cut this in purple today. I cut it with a force of 80 on my gx24. My blade is a little old. If it was brand new I can cut it a bit lower.


----------



## LostboyTNT (Oct 10, 2011)

I've used a few different kinds, generally, I prefer siser easyweed, but the sticky backing sometimes gets to be a pita. I've also used stahl's economy, it's cheaper, cuts almost as well, but without any sticky backing, if you accidentally peel something (especially a dash or something small that had the slightest tab from an incomplete cut) it's pretty much gone, as you'll never get it to stick back in place. everything uses a different blade pressure, (I use about 50 for siser, and 80 for stahls) I've even seen different colors of the same kind of vinyl take a slightly different blade pressure. 
Always make test cuts, (and check and adjust the blade offset) to minimize tabbing, incomplete cuts, and keep the best registration. (and keep mistakes and wasted vinyl to a minimum)


Jodiwill1: that must have taken about a day to weed!


----------



## woohooguy (Dec 23, 2012)

I use PS FILM or easyweed as you would call it in the US. I have done way more complicated fonts and designs than that.


----------



## Pierce Creations (Aug 25, 2012)

Tourino said:


> Thanks. Siser Weed? Who has the best pricing on that brand that you've found?


Heat Transfer Vinyl | Coastal Business Supplies


----------

